# Request Qatar Family Guidance



## qatarliving (Dec 17, 2014)

Can someone shed some light onto the quality of schooling for elementary school kids. I would appreciate input from muslim families as I am moving to Qatar from USA hoping to get quality education for the kids. I would not be opting for the exorbitant high expensive schools like Doha American School or ACS but would request anyone with experience as to the quality in mid-price schools like Doha British School, Cambridge International School for Girls, Newtown Academy, Doha College, etc. As this is very critical & imperative and will greatly help me in making the final move. I would love to seek help and guidance from any family that moved to Qatar with this as top priority. 
Thank You Indeed, 
POB.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Your best bet is to search other forums which already have information on this topic (expatforum is great, but a little lacking on qatar posts). Try qatarliving, abudhabiwoman, and **********,. I guess that you already know all schools in Doha have extremely long waiting lists - and home schooling is a popular option that many parents use.


----------

